# 2002 Sentra GXE - Chirping noises



## danmb (Dec 25, 2005)

2002 Sentra GXE with 1.8 engine

Been getting chirping noises coming from under the hood. It happens:

- Briefly when the car starts up. It starts right up, but lets out a screech.

- At idle when under electrical load: lights, wipers, heater, defroster on. The higher the load the louder the chirping. It quiets down when car gets underway. Comes back as the car slows to a stop.

Battery is fairly new, and no problems starting. Belts were replaced about 5 years ago. Car has about 60,000 miles which is not alot for a 12 year old car. No lights flickering, no dash indicator... yet.

I'm thinking check belts first, then alternator?

I recently had some body work done on the right front of the car. Right front fender was replaced. Could they have accidentally sprayed something on the pulleys that would cause the belts to slip? Just wondering... 

Thanks.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

possibly, check your belts first. If they look good, take them off and clean off your pulleys. Usually I use some fine steel wool or a hard bristel brush, followed by a dry shop towel to clean them off. If it is still happening after that, you prob have to replace the belt itself.

Edit: a light rub with emery cloth or sandpaper will do the job also.


----------



## danmb (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. 

One other detail. Recently had a pinhole in the radiator. Not a gusher. Enough to fill up the engine compartment with steam over a 5 mile drive, but not enough to show anything outside the hood. It took me awhile to figure out what was going on. I'd check the coolant level on a cold engine and see it had lost a few ounces, fill the expansion tank, and forget about it. Again, if it were a gusher, I would have known sooner. Finally had the radiator replaced, but the engine compartment still reeks of coolant. Unmistakable smell. 

Anyhow... coolant residue on the belts and pulleys? Or did I go and rust out the alternator on the inside?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Coolant can leave an oil film on belts and pulleys which isn't good, because it is also corrosive. You'll want to thoroughly wash your engine off. Five years on drive belts is a significant amount of time and you may be due for new belts. Modern belts made with EDPM don't crack and show wear like belts of earlier times; the only way to measure wear is to use a plastic gauge that sits in the grooves of the belts. Another way to tell if a noise is coming from a belt or something else is to use a spray bottle filled with water and spray water on the belt while the engine is running. If the noise goes away with the water, it is a belt issue. If the noise stays the same, then it is likely a bearing issue. Use quality belts when replacing them; I recommend genuine Nissan belts or Bando brand, which is an OEM supplier of belts to Nissan.


----------



## JoannaPotter (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply i guess.


----------



## danmb (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have to check into this.

Thanks again.


----------



## JoannaPotter (Nov 23, 2013)

Something is messing up the chassis i wonder.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

um what? His belts are giving him trouble and he has not been in an accident that we know of, so how does the chassis fit into all this?


----------

